# Schwinn World Varsity



## ian (Jul 5, 2021)

I just picked up  Schwinn World Varsity with J65998 on the dropout,  and RTG 753
on the BB. Any idea of year built?
Thanks, Ian


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 5, 2021)

we only answer questions with photos. 🙃


----------



## ian (Jul 5, 2021)

Here are some.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2021)

April 1953 stamped serial number. Looks like Roger Thomas Goodwin purchased that in July of 1953.  Did it come with wheels?


----------



## ian (Jul 5, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> April 1953 stamped serial number. Looks like Roger Thomas Goodwin purchased that in July of 1953.  Did it come with wheels?



Yes. Schwinn front, and Hercules 3 speed on the back. Not matched set for sure. Narrow painted fenders, white with orange pin stripes.
Who is Roger Thomas Goodwin?


----------



## Oilit (Jul 8, 2021)

ian said:


> Yes. Schwinn front, and Hercules 3 speed on the back. Not matched set for sure. Narrow painted fenders, white with orange pin stripes.
> Who is Roger Thomas Goodwin?



The stamp under the bottom bracket looks like a former owner's mark. I think @GTs58 was being fanciful. Or a smart aleck.
What size is your frame?


----------



## ian (Jul 9, 2021)

Oilit said:


> The stamp under the bottom bracket looks like a former owner's mark. I think @GTs58 was being fanciful. Or a smart aleck.
> What size is your frame?



20 inches from the center of the BB to the top of the seatpost. What size tires would have come on this ride?


----------



## Oilit (Jul 10, 2021)

Those would be Schwinn S-6 rims originally with 26 x 1-3/8 tires, with a 597 mm bead seat diameter, while most other makes used tires with a 590 mm b.s.d. The balloon tires used on Schwinns became the standard for everybody, but the middleweight and lightweight 26" bikes are where you have to be careful. On the 27" 10 speeds  (Varsity, Continental and Suburban), you're back to a common size again.


----------



## ian (Jul 10, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Those would be Schwinn S-6 rims originally with 26 x 1-3/8 tires, with a 597 mm bead seat diameter, while most other makes used tires with a 590 mm b.s.d. The balloon tires used on Schwinns became the standard for everybody, but the middleweight and lightweight 26" bikes are where you have to be careful. On the 27" 10 speeds  (Varsity, Continental and Suburban), you're back to a common size again.



Thanks. I tried to install the new tires that were included but I wasn't strong enough. I'll see if I can find some nearby.
Ian


----------



## juvela (Jul 11, 2021)

-----

are those Cecor pedals period correct?


-----


----------



## ian (Jul 11, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> are those Cecor pedals period correct?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure. All my other bicycles are older single speed cruisers.


----------



## ian (Jul 11, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> are those Cecor pedals period correct?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure. All my other bicycles are older single speed cruisers.


----------



## juvela (Jul 11, 2021)

-----

thanks very much for the response Ian   😉

correction -

Cecor made a pedal model resembling those on the bicycle but they are actually Union model K10491/U41

both the amber reflectors and the black plastic bezels for them appear too late for 1953 so think they must be replacements

have very little Schwinn savvy so delighted to defer to the experts...






[the set in this image exhibits the economy zinc finish while the set on the bicycle has the deluxe chrome finish. Union offered their pedals in both finishes.]

-----


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 11, 2021)

I see these "schwinn approved" pedals on almost every early 50s world varsity. They look just like a Torrington 8 but with a "schwinn approved" end plate/cap.


----------

